

Adding more taxis in New York City would slow service for everyone - nwatson
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/07/31/157477611/does-new-york-city-need-more-taxis

======
nwatson
New York City is considering licensing more taxi medallions. But critics argue
more taxis would slow down taxi service for everyone, and of course also
increase congestion and travel time for all other vehicles too. Unofficial
taxi services like Uber and Lyft discussed recently on HN would have similar
effects.

